# Albino tortoises



## albinosunlimited (Apr 10, 2008)

Just woundering what is out there and what people have seen. 
these are all animals i have seen or have pictures of 
1. albino sulcatas 
2. albino hermans 3 i know of maybe 5 all together ?
3. albino redfoots
4. albino cherry head redfoot 
5. albino star tortoise in japan 
6. albino egyptian i think passed away
7. albino desert in AZ i also think passed away
8. albino elongated thats in japan also 
9. albino hingeback 
10.albino leopard 
11. albino Padloper, Speckled
12. albino galop


----------



## UMDRunner (Apr 10, 2008)

could you post some of those pics please?


----------



## albinosunlimited (Apr 10, 2008)

star tortoise


----------



## albinosunlimited (Apr 10, 2008)

albino hingeback


----------



## albinosunlimited (Apr 10, 2008)

link to cherry head
http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=1482667,1482667



albino hermanns, albino sulcata, albino red foots are on this site 
albino desert tortoise is in an old book i have will try to find it 

i will post other pics tonight when i find them 
the albino galop i have seen no pictures could be taken it is at the darwin center on the islands


----------



## albinosunlimited (Apr 10, 2008)

padloper info 
Albino Tortoise 
Date: Sunday, June 27, 2004

Producer: Ronnie Watt
E-mail: [email protected]

Robyn Woods of Kenilworth sent two photographs of a tortoise hatchling that he photographed on a farm near Porterville in the Western Cape. The dry remains of the yolk sack on the umbilical scar on its ventral side, shows that it is still very young. The overall appearance is yellowish but the pinkish-red eyes is proof that it is indeed an albino. Usually it would be easy to identify the species of even baby tortoises but this one has no tell-tale colour pattern. 
There are some clues to provide a species identification. It is rather flattened, has only four toe nails and appears to have a single neck scale. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d say it is more likely to be a common padloper which is typical for the area where the photos were taken. 

There are not many records of albinism amongst tortoises. I know of only four and those are of non-African species. That could be because albinistic creatures do not readily survive for any length of time since they are easily spotted by predators.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 10, 2008)

No albino Russians, huh??? I wonder why that is!


----------



## Josh (Apr 10, 2008)

albinism is so fascinating. last time someone posted an albino tortoise photo i ended up on wikipedia reading about albinism and genetics 
i'd love to see that albino DT photo if you can find it!


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 10, 2008)

I know I've seen albino greek tortoises, but can't find the picture.
Here's a website though where the guy in Italy is breeding albino marginated tortoises. 
http://testudoalbino.com/pagineuk/index.php

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2008)

josh said:


> albinism is so fascinating. last time someone posted an albino tortoise photo i ended up on wikipedia reading about albinism and genetics
> i'd love to see that albino DT photo if you can find it!



Here's a picture of a leucistic desert tortoise. I THINK the only difference between leucistic and albino is that the leu has normal colored eyes.







Yvonne


----------

